# Taxidermy



## TurDuckBuck89 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ive got two barracuda that I am looking to get mounted. Does anyone know anywhere close to the Northwest Georgia area that does these mounts? Most taxidermist around here have never touched one these and wont. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 12, 2017)

****uckBuck89 said:


> Ive got two barracuda that I am looking to get mounted. Does anyone know anywhere close to the Northwest Georgia area that does these mounts? Most taxidermist around here have never touched one these and wont. Thanks for any help.



Define what you mean by close. I would call and talk with Lee at Unique's Taxidermy in Fairburn. I'd rather drive  a little further than stare at a bad product. I'm not 100 % sure he does them specifically but he'll let you know. 770-964-1131 is his shop number.


----------



## Redbeard01 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just a  thought, but you might want to check out someone  that does good catch and  release  mounts.  The quality of the fiberglass mounts is unbelievably good and  you never have problems with them.  I've had both and will never go back to a skin mount.

Redbeard


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Most salt water fish are done by fiberglass mount. It last longer than traditional skin mount. Especially a fish like a barracuda. 

To do a saltwater mount, you just tell the taxidermy company the measurements of the fish (length, girth) and send them a photograph of the fish so they can paint it correctly.  You could call someone in FL and have them send it to you.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 13, 2017)

*Cole's taxidermy in Milton Fl.*

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#...!2m1!1e3!3sEAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2&spf=1499965609029

This is your man.

s&r


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 20, 2017)

They will still need the teeth for a fiberglass mount.

Trails End Taxidermy in Macon does great work. Their number is 478-781-5845.


----------

